# Please help - worried I have ruined it all



## Mary32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Last night I was told to do my pregnyl at 21:00 which I did. I have to continue cetrotide and gave my cetrotide at 21:30 (this is the same time as I have always done it). Unfortunately, I realise now that the instruction
for last night was to give the cetrotide at 19:00. Have I made a terrible mistake?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mary,

Did you manage to speak to clinic about this yesterday? The main thing is the timing of the Pregnyl was correct as this dictates what time they undertake the egg collection at. Hoping all went smoothly for you and EC went ahead as planned today     

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Mary32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I know it probably sounds ridiculous but I could not bring myself to ask the clinic - I was too frightened of them saying it was going to cause a problem. They collected 3 eggs which is good news as I only had 3 follicles! Can I just ask 1 more question? Could taking the cetrotide at the wrong time have affected the Pregnyl's ability to make the eggs mature?

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mary,

Good news they collected eggs at EC. Hope fert has gone well     

I don't think the late cetrotide would have an effect or stop eggs maturing so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

